# Ponds in Lorain County



## hogeyes50 (Jul 7, 2006)

Anyone know of some good ponds in Northern Lorain County, been to a few in Avon Lake but nothing that produces bass consitatnly, mainly stunted gills and big bass very spread out. So if anyone knows some good ponds North lorain western cuyahoga county it would be greatly aprreciated


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

The Westlake recreation area can be good at times. I would say look south and west more. Findley S.P., Wellington reserviors, Oberlin Upground. Even New London and Williard as well as Norwalk are good.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Don't forget the Rocky for smallies and Steelies!!


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

There is real nice one off of Pyle road in Oberlin. It is behind a golf course. Lots of bass.


----------

